# Pet peeve 2



## Helicopter (Jun 5, 2011)

My pet peeve is people who do not reply to messages left on their answering machines.







IMO if you don't intend to reply to your messages.......don't have an answering machine in the first place.

Really p******* me off.





Now I feel better.








How about you? What really annoys you?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 5, 2011)

People sending Forwards in email. I hate sitting, waiting for some giant file to upload in my email and discovering it is some cutesy or vulgar or politica or just plain stupid forward.

If I see something I think is interesting, I try to just send a link with a brief description. Then my friend can choose to view or not.


----------



## sfmini (Jun 5, 2011)

Women who can't pee IN the toilet and then leave the mess for the next person.

I really hate cleaning the sprayed mess from someone else.

Ladies, SIT DOWN!!! If it bothers you, use the darn seat covers! OR, CLEAN UP YOUR OWN MESS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 5, 2011)

Okay, I'll play. My pet peeve is city people that move to the country, want to live next to a farm... then complain about the smell, tailgate our tractors, drive too fast in their SUV's down our farm road and then drop off their unwanted cats and kittens "so they can live on a farm and eat mice"... We also get a collection of appliances and tires too that are "set free" on our farm. Also, if they buy their children a high dollar 4 wheeler toy or motor bike or snowmobile, when they have nowhere to ride it and then ride over our crops, tear up our fields, and make "crop circles" in our corn...


----------



## Seashells (Jun 5, 2011)

Pet peeve: Many don't bother to retrieve their yard sale signs when their sale is over.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 5, 2011)

shorthorsemom said:


> Okay, I'll play. My pet peeve is city people that move to the country, want to live next to a farm... then complain about the smell, tailgate our tractors, drive too fast in their SUV's down our farm road and then drop off their unwanted cats and kittens "so they can live on a farm and eat mice"... We also get a collection of appliances and tires too that are "set free" on our farm. Also, if they buy their children a high dollar 4 wheeler toy or motor bike or snowmobile, when they have nowhere to ride it and then ride over our crops, tear up our fields, and make "crop circles" in our corn...


Ditto! So true, they also let their dogs run free, and wonder why we shoot them after they chase the horses, and they move down here and buy their kids dirt bikes to run up and down the logging roads scaring the livestock, not to mention even riding them on the publice road with out a helmet. We had to cut down trees to put accross our logging roads, and many times I've gone out and ran them off my property, simply because if they crash I could be responsable, so we had to put up no tresspassing signs, and then I had to get a witness to verify that I have told them not to ride on my property.

My other pet peeve is people that come to the farm just to see and pet the little horses, like I have all the time in the world to entertain them. "I was just driving by and saw your farm sign and your cute little ponies" :arg! :arg!


----------



## BBH (Jun 5, 2011)

the urbanization of America.......agree with shorthorsemom and riverrose.......as i was mowing one day suv went by turned around pulled over and asked me if our horses were okay.....nice of them to check but I asked why.......they had gone by the day before and saw the white one down......did it have it's baby? Told them no that was the 29 yr old old qtr horse gelding and he was probably napping along with his 25 yr old pasture mate. He told me his wife told him horses only lay down when they have a baby.......I tried to explain to him that all horses lay down at any given time....just like us when we need a rest.

They are excited to move into our world but want the their new world to have all the conveninces they left behind.....I don't get it.....nothing happened until they got here.......

I live to drive down the road to our gate next door with the manure spreader........8).


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jun 5, 2011)

So many things bother me but a BIG one with me is people who try to "One up you" on EVERYTHING. I hate when no matter what you say or do theres always that same person who says "Oh yeah I've done that, or oh yeah I know them, or yeah I saw that last week ect" When you know darn well they haven't! It's like give me a brake! You're not impressing anyone.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 5, 2011)

Taylor Richelle said:


> So many things bother me but a BIG one with me is people who try to "One up you" on EVERYTHING. I hate when no matter what you say or do theres always that same person who says "Oh yeah I've done that, or oh yeah I know them, or yeah I saw that last week ect" When you know darn well they haven't! It's like give me a brake! You're not impressing anyone.



OMG!! Ditto!!!


----------



## bevann (Jun 5, 2011)

My pet peeve is TOURISTS now that it is summer and they are on the way to the beach on the road in front of my farm.They go 100 miles an hour(if they don't hurry the beach may be gone)throw everything out of their vehicles(we have to pick it up so we can mow our grass)stop and feed my horses french fries, cotton candy and other junk they bought at the beach, stop in 100 degree heat at 8 o'clock at night and ask to see the horses(we saw you on our way down to the beach this morning and now here we are-guess it wasn't important enough to stop then)I can't get out of my driveway when they are going home because they are still going 100 miles per hour and won't move to the left lane to let me out.There is a company in this area that makes cute bumper stickers and I need to find one that I have seen. "If it's tourist season, why can't we shoot them?"My sentiments exactly.


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's mine: People that take bits and pieces of what you said in the hopes of trying to make you look bad, start trouble and cause problems. I'm not in high school anymore and am sick of those type of games.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh man, reading all the responses made me so mad I forgot what I was going to complain about!



sfmini said:


> Women who can't pee IN the toilet and then leave the mess for the next person.
> 
> I really hate cleaning the sprayed mess from someone else.
> 
> Ladies, SIT DOWN!!! If it bothers you, use the darn seat covers! OR, CLEAN UP YOUR OWN MESS!!!!!!!!!


This one really cracked me up. Every time I open a stall door and see someone else's mess it's like "REALLY?!" Don't these women realize that _they_ are the reason the toilets are so unclean?


----------



## Minimor (Jun 6, 2011)

Some of the above are very good--I totally agree with the comments about trespassers. I am amazed at how so many people figure it is okay to just go onto someone else's property without permission and ride around on horseback or on their quads or snowmobiles. Whether or not the property is posted, unauthorized access is trespassing.

However, I'll add a new pet peeve--people who smoke in their vehicles, and then throw the butts out the window. And of course smokers who empty their car's ashtray in public parking lots. Dirty pigs--keep your garbage in your vehicle & dispose of it properly when you get home.


----------



## susanne (Jun 6, 2011)

Where to begin????

Litterbugs...

One time I pulled up to my credit union (in a strip mall), and watched a woman dump the remains of her lunch out her car window, bags, cups and all. I got out of my car and began picking everything up to put in the garbage can (which was right in front of her). She SCREAMED at me not to touch it, that she was going to do it herself. I started on my way, only to hear her start her car and back out, with her trash still on the ground. She had to wait for another car before she could leave, so as she watched, I went back and put her garbage in the can. She shouted out some obscenity, but I just shrugged and went on my way.

As for public restrooms...

I love those who are concerned enough about germs to use the seat covers, but then leave them there for OTHERS to duspose of! So...you think WE want to handle YOUR germy paper?

How about city bicyclists who demand laws protecting them (which I support), but then dart in and around cars, trucks and buses in rush hour traffic? I suppose I should trust Darwin's Theory to eliminate these morons...

As for city people vs country people... I've also seen the reverse. We lived in Portland, Oregon, when we got our first two horses. Portland's city code allows livestock on appropriate properties, and everyone loved our kids. Now we live in the boonies, out beyond a small town, backing up to the wilderness, and people complain about our rooster!

In Portland, lush gardens, both ornamental and edible, delight the eye on any given city block. Lawns are considered a waste of space and resources. Out here, where one can easily have both, huge, boring lawns are prized, and a few petunias are considered a garden. Forget growing vegetables when so many people don't even eat them!

Around here, it's those who have lived in the country for years who install night lights and drive ATVs -- we love to listen to the birds by day and gaze at the stars by night.

...and we must have missed the county ordinance mandating hideous blow-up Christmas decorations. The Grinch climbs out of every other chimney, or so it seems...


----------



## sfmini (Jun 6, 2011)

I have another one, this from the gym this evening. This person was changing into her bathing suit, so she stripped her 300+ pound self down to her birthday suit, SAT down on the bench, pulled on the bottom of her suit, then stood back up. When she was done in the pool, she did it in reverse.

OOOOKKKKK!!

I'll never sit on those benches again without putting down a towel!


----------



## minisch (Jun 6, 2011)

People who are ALWAYS late


----------



## weebiscuit (Jun 7, 2011)

My pet peeve is people who don't pay us! My husband and I have our own business. We do soil tests ("perc" tests) for new or replacement septic systems and we design the septic systems for the plumbers.

So, we'll get called to go do a test, and the person won't pay and won't pay. Our caveat, though, is that the county has to have the original copy of our soil test filed with their office before they will issue a sanitary permit for the plumber to install the septic system. So, a month or two after doing the test and not being paid, we'll usually get a call from the person saying, "My plumber says he can't install my new septic system because you didn't file it with the county." We always tell them, "Pay us for our work, and we'll file it." You'd be surprised how many people send a check the next day! Too many people think they can just skip out on paying us and go right to getting their systems in!

And then there are the people trying to sell their place and can't sell it without a soil test, so we go do it, and then the buyer decides not to buy the place so the owner thinks he doesn't have to pay us for our work since he can't sell it! I just get fed up with people who think they don't have to pay for work they contracted to have done!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 7, 2011)

Taylor Richelle said:


> So many things bother me but a BIG one with me is people who try to "One up you" on EVERYTHING. I hate when no matter what you say or do theres always that same person who says "Oh yeah I've done that, or oh yeah I know them, or yeah I saw that last week ect" When you know darn well they haven't! It's like give me a brake! You're not impressing anyone.


Hey, I can go you one better than that...

*ducks and runs, giggling*

Leia


----------



## Helicopter (Jun 7, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Hey, I can go you one better than that...
> 
> *ducks and runs, giggling*
> 
> Leia


Good one Leia



but I have to admit it took me a few seconds to work that one out. Must be slowing down in my old age.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jun 7, 2011)

HAHAHAHA oh Leia


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jun 7, 2011)

If you work in retail here's 2(or more! LOL)! When you say "Hi can I help you?" and they give you the hold on a minute finger because they came walking in talking on their phone! Or when they come up to the counter to be waited on talking on the phone! They say something to me then to the person on the phone then back to me....what? Seriously, I don't want to try and follow your phone conversation just to figure out if your talking to me or them! It's so rude! Cell phones can be a great thing but in my opinion they can be a great tool for rudeness!!! Ohh heres another one!!! When your trying to explain an answer to a question asked and the person gets a text or call and just picks up the phone like your not even there!!!




Ok I'll stop now!! LOL! I could go on and on!!!

On a side note the other day I was standing in front of the store and 4 teen boys got out of a car and all picked up their phones at the same time and hung up at the same time! It was so creepy!! Kinda like a Sci-Fi movie! LOL!!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 7, 2011)

My pet peeve is whiny liberals


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh yes...cell phones. Love 'em, hate 'em. I was having lunch one day with a friend, and there was a young couple sitting across from us that I couldn't help but notice. The young man was on his cell phone yabbering away the entire meal...his companion just sat there and ate quietly...she may as well of been dining alone. Me, I wanted to tell her to get up and walk out...if he would rather talk to someone who isn't in the room with him, then let him...he didn't need an audience for that, and that is all she was.

R----U----D----E----!!!



:gaah


----------



## CZP1 (Jun 7, 2011)

People who have horses but don't geld them and have no intention of using them for breeding.

I was in the feed store today and a couple came up and asked about a weight builder supplement. I asked them what they were trying to "fatten up", said a paso fino. Man proceeds to tell me that they give it all this hay and grain and it out with a bunch of minis. Come to find out it is an 18 month old stallion (won't geld because he doesn't believe in it) and he is in with another stallion (mini) and didn't tell me if there were any mares around or not. Too much information and at this point I am starting to get a little loud in my voice. Tell the couple that maybe the mini is boss and won't let the paso eat "ya think" the man said



. I ask is the paso walking the fence and acting a little up more than usual etc. (stud behavior etc) "well yea" he said.





I said are you planning on using him as a stud, "no" he said. I said gee, maybe you should call your vet and get the horse gelded and maybe ask about a feeding program suited for the horse. Sorry I gotta go!


----------



## susanne (Jun 7, 2011)

.

Here's another one for me...

I like to grocery shop late at night to avoid the crowds...but I find that every store employee I pass asks, "Can I help you?" even if they heard me tell another employee "No, I'm fine."

I know....I'm asocial...but I just want to shop in peace! I'll ask if I need help.


----------



## weebiscuit (Jun 7, 2011)

Jill said:


> My pet peeve is whiny liberals


*giving Jill a high five*


----------

